# Breite Specialized Big Roller 20"



## oppaunke (9. September 2017)

kann mir zu dem 20 x 2,8" Reifen wohl mal jemand die wahre Breite mitteilen?
Rein rechnerisch knapp 7,2cm, denke aber das weicht wohl ab.
Die verwendete Felgenbreite wäre dazu auch interessant.
oh, den Aussendurchmesser bräucht ich auch.
Gruss,
Oppa


----------



## Oberfoerster (9. September 2017)

Breite ca. 66mm bei unter 0,3 bar Luftdruck, Felge ist original Cube (ca. 24mm innen geschätzt)
Aussendurchmesser ca. 52cm
mit mehr Luft wird der Reifen noch deutlich dicker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oppaunke (9. September 2017)

Super!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das könnte haarscharf durch den Hinterbau passen.
die Felge hat 21mm innen.somit wäre ggfs. noch ein mm drin. 
Ich denke einen Versuch ist es wert.
Das wird ne Umstellung...von Mow joe auf 2.8"...
ich werde berichten ...


----------



## KIV (9. September 2017)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Super!
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Das könnte haarscharf durch den Hinterbau passen.
> die Felge hat 21mm innen.somit wäre ggfs. noch ein mm drin.
> ...


Apropos 'haarscharf'...Falls ein 'Haarschnitt' erforderlich sein sollte: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-tread-cutter-profilschneider-571449


----------



## oppaunke (10. September 2017)

Ich fass es not...was es nich alles gibt.
dabei sind heute aufgrund des allgegenwärtigen Gewichtswahns sowieso nur noch so kleine Nubsel auf den Reifen.
Die Reifen sehen heutzutage im Neuzustand so aus, wie ein Abgenutzter Reifen früher...
Ein Smoke hatte doch gefühlte 8mm Profilhöhe.


----------



## oppaunke (10. September 2017)

So, habe die Reifen jetzt bestellt.bin gespannt.wenn nix passt sind demnächst hier 2 reifen abzugeben...


----------



## fraenkle (13. September 2017)

hallo!
bin auch sehr gespannt - bitte berichten!!
Danke!


----------



## oppaunke (13. September 2017)

morgen soll das paket ankommen.ich bin vermutlich aufgeregter als Ole...
Denke vorn wirds passen.Die Gabel bietet genug Platz. Hinten gehts dafür um mm...
morgen um diese zeit bin ich schlauer...
gruß,
Christian


----------



## Oberfoerster (13. September 2017)

In was für ein Bike sollen die denn rein?


----------



## fraenkle (14. September 2017)

@oppaunke
Deine Felge hat innen 21 mm. Wenn du schreibst da is noch 1 mm Luft dann schließe ich daraus dass für den Big Roller die Felge innen mindestens 20 mm haben sollte??
Im Rahmen hab ich genug Platz ... soll ein Lastenanhänger werden. Chassis wird ein Kindercar ...


----------



## oppaunke (14. September 2017)

Nee, so meinte ich das nicht.
Oberförsters Felge hat innen 24mm.Meine 21.Da wird der Reifen ggfs noch minimal schmaler ausfallen nach der montage.Ich denke grundsätzlich sollte die Felge bei solchen Ballonreifen nicht zu schmal sein.Sonst bewegt sich der Reifen darauf wie ein Luftballon.
Ob das bei nem Anhänger relevant ist weiß ich nicht, beim Lenken ists auf jeden Fall blöd.Das fühlt sich dann an als wenn du zuwenig Luft im Reifen hast.
 Die Reifen sollen übrigens hier rein:







Nix besonderes, aber Ole liebt die Schüssel.
Wiegt momentan ganz knapp 9kg, das wird mit den fetten Reifen deutlich mehr.(wenn se denn passen...)
Ist aber auch nicht mehr so aufgebaut wie auf dem schlechten Handyfoto.
Das stellt noch den Aufbau 1.1 dar.
Mittlerweile sind wir bei gefühlt bei Aufbau 3.9...
Und der Sattel steht 10 cm weiter raus...die wachsen aber auch so schnell...
denke im März muss was neues her.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraenkle (14. September 2017)

Ok. Aber gibt es da irgendwelche Vorgaben / Richtwerte? Wenn der Mantel seitlich etwas nachgibt auf der Felge muss das bei einem Anhänger kein Nachteil sein - so wird vielleicht die Nabe bzw. das ganze Laufrad etwas geschont / gedämpft, wenn seitliche Kräfte wirken.
Hast du dir zu den Big Rollern auch "besondere" Schläuche besorgt?
Gruß Frank


----------



## fraenkle (14. September 2017)

Passt perfekt:
optisch nach meinem Geschmack nicht zu dick und nicht zu dünn, einfache Montage und hält nach erstem Eindruck gut auf der Felge 604x22 mit einer lichten Felgeninnenbreite mit 21 mm. Reifen hat im Rahmen an der engsten Stelle noch ca 9mm Luft!
Die neuen Felgen samt neuem Rahmen (hab ich noch net) dürften etwa die gleichen Dimensionen haben.

Und bei dir? Hoffe du und Ole seid auch zufrieden!!!

LG Frank


----------



## oppaunke (14. September 2017)

moin!
ich bin eben erst zum montieren gekommen.vorn passts perfekt, hinten "eigentlich" auch, aber der reifen hat nen schlag und schleift an einer stelle am rahmen.das bekomm ich aber noch in den griff.
Ständer muß noch angepasst werden und die Nabe habe ich 2,5mm auf jeder seite aufgespacert.um den hinterbau noch etwas zu spreizen.das hat gut hingehauen.
Jetzt werde ich aber wohl das LX Schaltwerk entweder ändern oder austauschen müssen.Die Kette schleift jetzt am reifen, wenn die Kette hinten auf dem größten ritzel liegt.das liegt aber weniger an der kettenlinie, denn an dem ausgeschlagenen schaltwerk.das neigt sich unter spannung mit dem langen Käfig herrlich nach innen richtung reifen.
Da wäre ggfs ein kürzerer Käfig schon zielführend.Die sollten wiederum bei den älteren shimano Schaltwerken untereinander austauschbar sein.
Da werde ich mich morgen oder am samstag drum kümmern.Dann mache ich auch mal gescheite Fotos.
Schläuche habe ich keine besonderen, ganz normale 20/2,15 Schläuche drin.Aber das wäre ja auch schnell geändert.Kann daran evtl die unwucht im hinteren Reifen liegen?hmm, mal sehen.Morgen ersma luft ablassen und nochmal ordentlich durchwalken.
Bis denne,
Christian


----------



## fraenkle (15. September 2017)

Na dann viel Erfolg! freu mich auf weitere Bilder.
Schönes WE allseits!


----------



## oppaunke (17. September 2017)

so siehts jetzt aus:





heute waren wir gleich nochmal in Winterberg um zu probieren.
Und siehe da, er fuhr direkt wesentlich sicherer und selbstbewusster als mit den dünnen Pellen.
Somit hat sich der Umbau fürs Kind gleich doppelt gelohnt.
ick freu mir!
Gruß,
Oppa


----------



## fraenkle (18. September 2017)

Schaut top aus!! Dass man (bzw. Ole) sich damit auch noch sicherer fühlt - hätte ich nicht gedacht!
Meine Frau zb. fährt sehr unsicher auf schotter und sagt sie kann das Vorderrad kaum kontrollieren. Da muss ich mir mal nochmal Gedanken drüber machen.
Meist fährt sie halt Strasse / Asphalt ...
Wieviel Druck hast drin?? 1,5 bar?

Die Tage bekomm ich mein neues Hängerchassis ... mit Elastomer Luft Dämpfung. Da wollte ich die ersten Versuche mal mit 1,5-1,8 bar ausprobieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberfoerster (18. September 2017)

ich würde bei ca. 0,4 bar anfangen zu testen...


----------



## oppaunke (18. September 2017)

Ich habe 1 bar drin.unter dem kam mir der Reifen zu schwammig auf der schmalen Felge vor.bei 0,4 ist das schon ne üble eierei.liegt halt an der Felge.
aber darf da überhaupt mehr als 1,5 bar drauf?
check das mal.ich mein bei 1,5 ist Schluss.nich das dir die Pelle dein neues chassis sprengt...
gruss, oppa


----------



## fraenkle (19. September 2017)

Danke für eure Tipps! Ich werde das überprüfen!
LG Frank


----------



## Chillischote (9. Oktober 2017)

oppaunke schrieb:


> kann mir zu dem 20 x 2,8" Reifen wohl mal jemand die wahre Breite mitteilen?
> Rein rechnerisch knapp 7,2cm, denke aber das weicht wohl ab.
> Die verwendete Felgenbreite wäre dazu auch interessant.
> oh, den Aussendurchmesser bräucht ich auch.
> ...



Auch wenn der Kas schon gegessen ist... um den Zahlenwert auch nochmal zu bestätigen:

ca. 65 mm Breite bei einer 21/22mm Felge und ca. 0,5 bar Druck (Kinderanhänger)


----------

